#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Товарищ Будда .

## Шавырин

http://rusrep.ru/article/2012/10/02/tovarich/

----------

Aion (04.10.2012), AndyZ (04.10.2012), Galina (04.10.2012), Ho Shim (05.10.2012), Neroli (07.10.2012), Zom (05.10.2012), Алевлад (04.10.2012), Аминадав (04.10.2012), Ануруддха (04.10.2012), Аньезка (05.10.2012), Гъелкапри Мепа (05.10.2012), Лери (06.10.2012), Фил (04.10.2012), Юй Кан (04.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

— Говорят, буддизм — это религия будущего?

— Не думаю, — качает головой Виталий. — Он придет в упадок. Он и сейчас в упадке. Как наш учитель говорит, буддизм умрет, как лев, которого съедают черви. Останутся только храмы и ритуалы…

Также слышал что упадку буддизма поспособствуют "последователи" буддизма. То есть льва съедят изнутри. Ослабшего льва одолеют черви, которые родились внутри его тела.

----------

Джигме (07.10.2012), Игорь Ю (05.10.2012), Лери (06.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.10.2012), Пема Ванчук (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Дим, у меня образовалась язва буддийского желудка после такой "кормежки" :Smilie: 

Этак махом нас всех посчитали и классифицировали.....поверхностно-разудальски по-журналистски. Аюшеев - вообще блеск.

----------

Aion (04.10.2012), AndyZ (04.10.2012), Ануруддха (04.10.2012), Кузьмич (04.10.2012), Лери (06.10.2012), Нико (05.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.10.2012), Фил (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012), Шавырин (04.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

Что ж они до тхеравадинов не дошли  :Frown:

----------

Epihod (04.10.2012), Zom (05.10.2012), Ануруддха (04.10.2012), Артем Тараненко (05.10.2012), Лери (06.10.2012), Тао (07.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А они про них и не знают :Smilie:  Журналистку забыли проинформировать об их существовании. Вот счастливые тхеравадины. Их не посчитали. Все силы ушли на КК ОН.

Мне тут одна хорошая девушка вчера послала статью на правку "Буддизм и воспитание детей". Типа, срочно дайте данные, что у меня тут не так написано. Я дала. Матчасть. :Smilie: 




> — Здесь у нас очень сильна интуитивная вера, — объясняет нам бывший главный редактор газеты «Бурятия» буддист Николай Дамбаричинов. — У русских хочешь не хочешь, европейский склад ума. Это головной путь. Но тот, кто молится о том, чтобы усовершенствовать свой ум, — он достигнет состояния нирваны самым последним. А буряты пересчитывают четки, читают несколько элементарных мантр, но при этом желают счастья бесчисленному количеству живых существ. Они прощают, у них доброта внутри сама собой возрождается. Когда ее становится достаточно, говорят: «Дно упало». Что-то пробивает внутри, и самого тупого человека вдруг озаряет. Все, что у него там закостенело, все эти шурупы-гаечки начинают свободно вертеться, и он начинает понимать такие вещи, которые любой европеец изучает годами.


"Головной путь" :Smilie:  "что-то пробивает изнутри". Ну просто с жизни списано :Smilie:  

Самое смешное и печальное, что у них и тибетские ламы - "чужестранцы" и неспособны понять коренной бурятский буддизм. Такие, например, как Ело Ринпоче :Frown:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (04.10.2012), Пема Ванчук (08.10.2012), Сергей Ч (04.10.2012), Фил (05.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

а спасибо. хотел журнал купить - а сэкономил . хорошо!

Вот, специально для хомячков типа меня хороший человек написал. Распечатаю - и на стену.



> Пусть русские ходят в свою церковь. Первое правило буддизма — это убрать всех интересующихся. Человека, который интересуется, надо гнать. В три шеи. Вы не обижайтесь! Но это очень тяжелая вещь — понять буддийскую философию. Это не каждому дано, и лучше туда не лезть. Нам количество буддистов не нужно, миссионерством мы не занимаемся. Вся моя деятельность направлена куда? Вглубь своего народа. А что там у русских — это не мое дело…
> Хамбо-лама вздыхает и лукаво подмигивает:
> — Но чем больше их гонишь, тем больше они сюда приходят, вот чего плохо…

----------

Epihod (04.10.2012), Galina (04.10.2012), Велеслав (06.10.2012), Джигме (07.10.2012), Кузьмич (05.10.2012), Фил (05.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Большими буквами и заламинировать хорошо :Smilie:

----------


## Алевлад

Но мы ты еще живые,и еще,что-то можем,а остальное неважно.

----------


## Zom

> Более того, буддисты уверены, что все религии мира учат примерно тому же. К числу бодхисатв можно отнести и Христа, и Эйнштейна, и Толстого, и даже Винни-Пуха.

----------

Akaguma (05.10.2012), Dorje Dugarov (05.10.2012), Epihod (05.10.2012), Eugeny (05.10.2012), Legba (05.10.2012), Артем Тараненко (05.10.2012), Богдан Б (05.10.2012), Велеслав (06.10.2012), Джигме (07.10.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (05.10.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (08.10.2012), Иван Денисов (05.10.2012), Игорь Ю (06.10.2012), Кузьмич (05.10.2012), Пема Ванчук (08.10.2012), Сергей Ч (06.10.2012), Тао (07.10.2012), Топпер- (05.10.2012), Фил (05.10.2012)

----------


## Kit

> Что ж они до тхеравадинов не дошли


Радоваться надо.

----------

Epihod (05.10.2012), Eugeny (05.10.2012), Zom (05.10.2012), Иван Денисов (05.10.2012), Леонид Ш (05.10.2012), Лери (06.10.2012), Тао (07.10.2012), Фил (05.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Все правильно описывает Хамбо-лама. Кочевым народам на селе, нужно заботится о том чтобы барашки плодились, и сверяться с ламой, когда лучше барашка резать. Какой там нафиг буддизм, в Бурятии, Калмыкии и Тыве, о Четырех Благородных Истинах то мало кто слышал, включая лам. Народные мракобесия, которые там называют буддизмом, не имеют с последним ничего общего. Лучше пусть Дхамму изучают образованные русские по книгам, а Аюшеев и Ко. продолжают строить деревенские заведения, где опытные астрологи будут расчитывать, когда барашка резать, когда на базар ехать, а когда детей женить.

----------

Akaguma (05.10.2012), Epihod (05.10.2012), Kit (05.10.2012), Zom (05.10.2012), Велеслав (06.10.2012), Елена Саяпина (05.10.2012), Иван Денисов (05.10.2012), Тао (07.10.2012), Фил (05.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

долго и смачно смеялся... смешная статья

----------

Кузьмич (05.10.2012), Нико (05.10.2012), Фил (05.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> 


Винни-Пух -- известный бодхисаттва. Так же, как и Муми-тролль и Ко, Карлсон с Малышом, Маленький принц, Мэри Поппинс... Можно продолжать и продолжать этот список.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.10.2012), Ho Shim (05.10.2012), Фил (05.10.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Винни-Пух -- известный бодхисаттва.


Ошибка в статье: давно и достоверно установлено, что Винни-Пух и Пятачок -- выдающиеся даосы! %)

----------

AndyZ (05.10.2012), Dorje Dugarov (05.10.2012), Eugeny (05.10.2012), Велеслав (06.10.2012), Дхармананда (06.10.2012), Нико (05.10.2012), Сергей Ч (06.10.2012), Топпер- (05.10.2012), Фил (05.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Какой там нафиг буддизм, в Бурятии, Калмыкии и Тыве, о Четырех Благородных Истинах то мало кто слышал, включая лам. Народные мракобесия, которые там называют буддизмом, не имеют с последним ничего общего. Лучше пусть Дхамму изучают образованные русские по книгам, а Аюшеев и Ко. продолжают строить деревенские заведения


Хамбо-лама XII Даши-Доржо Итигэлов тоже не слышал о Четырех Благородных Истинах? Или он был исключением? Или буддизм в Бурятии исчез при СССР?

----------


## Топпер

> Хамбо-лама XII Даши-Доржо Итигэлов тоже не слышал о Четырех Благородных Истинах? Или он был исключением? Или буддизм в Бурятии исчез при СССР?


А что хорошего сдела Итигелов? Неразложился? Так и православные святые некоторые не разлагаются. Неразложение - не признак святости.

----------

Велеслав (06.10.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (05.10.2012), Иван Денисов (05.10.2012), Леонид Ш (05.10.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> А что хорошего сдела Итигелов? Неразложился? Так и православные святые некоторые не разлагаются. Неразложение - не признак святости.


Браво!  :Kiss:  Очень тонко. Правила в точности соблюдены
"3.2. Не допускаются оскорбительные и неуважительные высказывания по отношению к Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе.
3.3. Не допускается необоснованная критика наставников и учителей Дхармы."
- не было ни оскорбления, ни критики. Приличия соблюдены, но суть ясна.
Я в курсе, что для вас, как и для большинства других тхеравадинских монахов почитаемый последователями школы Гелуг лама Цонкапа не является авторитетом
"авторитет - влияние умственное, возбуждающее уважение, доставляемое обладанием превосходной и признанной власти или выдающейся и признанной *мудрости, знания, добродетели*." Соотсветственно его мудрость, знания и добродетель вы не признаете. Итигелов - менее видная фигура, поэтому нахваливать его перед вами опираясь на любые факты - совершенно бессмысленно.

----------


## Топпер

> Браво!  Очень тонко. Правила в точности соблюдены
> "3.2. Не допускаются оскорбительные и неуважительные высказывания по отношению к Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе.
> 3.3. Не допускается необоснованная критика наставников и учителей Дхармы."
> - не было ни оскорбления, ни критики. Приличия соблюдены, но суть ясна.
> Я в курсе, что для вас, как и для большинства других тхеравадинских монахов почитаемый последователями школы Гелуг лама Цонкапа не является авторитетом
> "авторитет - влияние умственное, возбуждающее уважение, доставляемое обладанием превосходной и признанной власти или выдающейся и признанной *мудрости, знания, добродетели*." Соотсветственно его мудрость, знания и добродетель вы не признаете. Итигелов - менее видная фигура, поэтому нахваливать его перед вами опираясь на любые факты - совершенно бессмысленно.


Зато вы, вместо обсуждения вопроса, перешли на обсуждение личности. А по делу ничего не сказали. 
Вы можете ответить на простой вопрос: что столь хорошего (однозначно хорошего) стелал Итигелов, чтобы превозносить его везде и вся? Есть какие-либо факты его значительных достижений? Вот Агван Дорджиев - тот питерский Дацан построил. И вообще большой умницей был. Но с ним же никто так не носится.

----------

Eugeny (05.10.2012), Велеслав (06.10.2012), Дхармананда (06.10.2012), Иван Денисов (05.10.2012), Игорь Ю (05.10.2012), Фил (05.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2012)

----------


## Аурум

> Первое правило буддизма — это убрать всех интересующихся. Человека, который интересуется, надо гнать. В три шеи.
> 
> _Дамба Бадмаевич (Василий Борисович) Аюшеев, глава Буддийской традиционной сангхи России_


Если на самом деле Аюшеев так сказал, то я, мягко сказать, удивлен.

----------

Eugeny (05.10.2012), Велеслав (06.10.2012), Игорь Ю (05.10.2012), Кузьмич (05.10.2012), Нико (05.10.2012), Пема Ванчук (08.10.2012), Сергей Ч (06.10.2012), Топпер- (05.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2012)

----------


## Аурум

> А что хорошего сдела Итигелов? Неразложился? Так и православные святые некоторые не разлагаются. Неразложение - не признак святости.


Насколько я понял, немало хорошего сделал. Хотя бы, википедию гляньте:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...80%D0%B6%D0%BE

----------

Александр Кеосаян (05.10.2012), Велеслав (06.10.2012), Дхармананда (06.10.2012), лесник (05.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (05.10.2012), Топпер- (05.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Топпер, вместо ответа на вопрос я уклонился от него. Из уважения к вам я счел необходимым объяснить такое решение. Вашу личность я не обсуждал, а озвучил одно из ваших убеждений из-за необходимости для объяснения. Кроме того, ни для кого не секрет, что кроме себя и Палийского канона тхеравадинские монахи никого не признают авторитетом. Я здесь конечно обобщаю, но это не далеко от истины.




> Вот Агван Дорджиев - тот питерский Дацан построил. И вообще большой умницей был. Но с ним же никто так не носится.


Именно об этом я и говорю - вы ни с кем и ни с чем не носитесь кроме Палийского Канона, который называете "Слово Будды". Как бы и кого бы я не нахваливал - вы и с ним конечно "носится" не будете. Это мы оба очень хорошо понимаем. Бессмысленно спорить с вами у меня нет ни малейшего желания.

Вы тоже считаете, что "в Бурятии, Калмыкии и Тыве, о Четырех Благородных Истинах то мало кто слышал, включая лам"? Для меня это утверждение - новость.

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Насколько я понял, немало хорошего сделал. Хотя бы, википедию гляньте:
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...80%D0%B6%D0%BE


Это не аргумент, надо чтобы "Будда сказал"! :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> Насколько я понял, немало хорошего сделал. Хотя бы, википедию гляньте:
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...80%D0%B6%D0%BE


Играло бы всё это роль, если бы не нетленное тело?
Полагаю, что людей с подобным уровнем образования было относительно много. Но кто о них теперь вспоминает?

----------

Велеслав (06.10.2012), Леонид Ш (05.10.2012), Фил (05.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы тоже считаете, что "в Бурятии, Калмыкии и Тыве, о Четырех Благородных Истинах то мало кто слышал, включая лам"? Для меня это утверждение - новость.


Я там не был. Поэтому выводов на эту тему делать не могу.

----------


## Фил

> Если на самом деле Аюшеев так сказал, то я, мягко сказать, удивлен.


ЕСДЛ ведь тоже самое сказал, только в более вежливой и политкорректной форме.
Насчет того, что лучше оставаться в рамках родной религиозной традиции.

----------


## Аурум

> ЕСДЛ ведь тоже самое сказал, только в более вежливой и политкорректной форме.
> Насчет того, что лучше оставаться в рамках родной религиозной традиции.


ЕСДЛ: "Некоторые христиане утверждают, когда я приезжаю в разные страны, то веду огромные толпы прямо в ад. Я обычно советую поспешно не принимать буддизм, лучше всего оставаться в рамках своей собственной религиозной традиции"  - вот контекст фразы.

----------

Иван Денисов (05.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.10.2012), Фил (05.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> ЕСДЛ: "Некоторые христиане утверждают, когда я приезжаю в разные страны, то веду огромные толпы прямо в ад. Я обычно советую поспешно не принимать буддизм, лучше всего оставаться в рамках своей собственной религиозной традиции"  - вот контекст фразы.


 Да, я контекст не исказил. Но сей disclaimer мне непонятен. Лучше бы он этого вообще не говорил.

----------

Велеслав (06.10.2012), Леонид Ш (05.10.2012), Топпер- (05.10.2012)

----------


## Аурум

По-моему, ключевое слово в цитате - "поспешно".

----------

Александр Кеосаян (05.10.2012), Гъелкапри Мепа (05.10.2012), Иван Денисов (05.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (05.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> По-моему, ключевое слово в цитате - "поспешно".


А по моему, ключевое слово - "лучше всего оставаться в рамках своей собственной религиозной традиции"

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> Да, я контекст не исказил. Но сей disclaimer мне непонятен. Лучше бы он этого вообще не говорил.


так.... эти.... ньюэйджевцы и эзотерики. .... вот им. И адресовано. По моему. Ну буддизм... он реально завороченный. Сложный. Непонятный. А воздерживаться от многих неблагих деяний и теистические религии помогут. так что рекомендация - мудрая)))))

----------

Велеслав (06.10.2012), Сергей Ч (06.10.2012), Тао (07.10.2012), Топпер- (05.10.2012), Фил (05.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> так.... эти.... ньюэйджевцы и эзотерики. .... вот им. И адресовано. По моему. Ну буддизм... он реально завороченный. Сложный. Непонятный. А воздерживаться от многих неблагих деяний и теистические религии помогут. так что рекомендация - мудрая)))))


Так шизотерики все равно придут, что бы им кто ни говорил.
А у умных людей, эта фраза недоумение вызывает.
Хотя стадионная подача Дхаммы, конечно, подразумевает такие оговорки.

----------

Eugeny (05.10.2012), Велеслав (06.10.2012), Топпер- (05.10.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> А по моему, ключевое слово - "лучше всего оставаться в рамках своей собственной религиозной традиции"


Каждое слово Далай-ламы осмыслено, если бы он хотел сказать "Я обычно советую не принимать буддизм" - он бы так и сказал.




> Лучше бы он этого вообще не говорил.


Очень хорошо, что вы знаете что говорить лучше чем Далай-лама  :Kiss: 




> Ну буддизм... он реально завороченный. Сложный. Непонятный.


Для меня буддизм это в первую очередь первый том Ламрима. Там все доступно написано. Думаю, что если его "на пять" освоить(изменить себя согласно указаниям), то и понимание второго не составит труда. Так, постепенно весь буддизм станет простым и понятным. Если же начинать наоборот - с "докторской дисертации" тогда, возможно, да, завороченный, сложный и непонятный.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (05.10.2012), Натали Иванова (22.10.2012), Фил (05.10.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

Я о целях. О цели "тотального выпиливания себя".
Цель христианства - вечная жизнь. Допустим и угождение творцу мира. Она... на первый взгляд - понятнее.

Одна из основных концепций - безсамостность - ломает мозг. На ее фоне опять таки базовые понятия кармы и перерождения - понятные без нее! - быстро уходят за рамки понятного мне. И не только мне. Длинный топик - "что перерождается". А вменяемого ответа, который устроил бы многих - пусть и не всех - не видно. Видно ссылки на сутры)))) которые если с непривычки прочесть - запутаешься))))

Аюшев потому может и прав. Не с того начали. Ну да - может ламррим поможет))))

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> А у умных людей, эта фраза недоумение вызывает.


К превеликому сожалению, как показывает опыт, даже умным людям зачастую свойственны предубеждения, суеверия, догматизм, а также опасная смесь всех трех — фанатизм, что и является причиной искажения многих понятий и контекстов. Очевидно, что речь идёт об опасности поспешных решений в вопросе выбора духовной традиции. Это становится особенно очевидным, если промониторить ряд высказываний Его Святейшества по данному вопросу.

----------

Велеслав (06.10.2012), Фил (05.10.2012)

----------


## Аурум

*Аюшеев:* _"Вон у нас тибетцы читают лекции, дают посвящения — они считают, что это у них буддизм."_
У тибетцев, читающих лекции в России и дающих посвящения, оказывается, не буддизм... 

*Аюшеев:* _"Пусть русские ходят в свою церковь.  ... Вы не обижайтесь! Но это очень тяжелая вещь — понять буддийскую философию. Это не каждому дано, и лучше туда не лезть."_
Русские, получается, не способны понять буддизм, они глупее тех же бурят. Уже прямая дискриминация.

Вообще, у меня очень неприятное впечатление от Аюшеева после этого.

----------

Kit (06.10.2012), Александр Кеосаян (05.10.2012), Велеслав (06.10.2012), Джигме (07.10.2012), Дхармананда (06.10.2012), Кузьмич (05.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.10.2012), Сергей Ч (06.10.2012), Тао (07.10.2012), Топпер- (05.10.2012), Фил (05.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Вообще, у меня очень неприятное впечатление от Аюшеева после этого.


 Есть еще много других высказываний.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.10.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

есть ИМХО мнение, что на самом то деле Итигилов обратился в злого духа гьялпо!!! в сфере мира без форм и этому очень много косвенных подтверждений (либо его тело тупо использует ДШ), а Аюшеев увы, его марионетка  :Mad:

----------

Топпер- (05.10.2012), Фил (08.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

и даже не косвенных, а прямых... кто там крутится реально становятся какими то одержимыми балбесами до которых не достучаться, а кто практикует (пытается практиковать) те попадают в неприятные истории

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

вот ещё человек один просил ребенка, много лет страдал от этого (что бездетная семья)... потом стал ходить и молится телу итигилова - ребенок родился, но только больной тяжелым недугом, теперь эта семья в ещё большем тяжелом положении, ни как такое благословлением назвать язык не поворачивается, скорее насмешка мары

----------


## Аньезка

> вот ещё человек один просил ребенка, много лет страдал от этого (что бездетная семья)... потом стал ходить и молится телу итигилова - ребенок родился, но только больной тяжелым недугом, теперь эта семья в ещё большем тяжелом положении, ни как такое благословлением назвать язык не поворачивается, скорее насмешка мары


Это из серии: "Будь осторожен со своими желаниями, они могут исполнится".

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.10.2012), Kit (06.10.2012), Денис Евгеньев (06.10.2012), Иван Петров (06.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (05.10.2012), Тао (07.10.2012), Топпер- (05.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2012), Шавырин (05.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ЕСДЛ ведь тоже самое сказал, только в более вежливой и политкорректной форме.
> Насчет того, что лучше оставаться в рамках родной религиозной традиции.


Это Вы сильно преувеличили :Smilie:  Вежливая и поликорректная форма ЕСДЛ вызвана его бережным отношениям к живым существам, когда люди следуют просто моде на буддизм без понимания его основных принципов, но он никого еще не отговаривал ехать на учения и становиться буддистом. Если рамки местной традиции жмут, в силу кармических предпосылок - это уже вне места, формы и времени. Ты станешь буддистом и в Вагадугу. Позиция же Аюшеева - "Прочь от нас, иностранцы, это НАШ, БУРЯТСКИЙ НАСТОЯЩИЙ БУДДИЗМ, и не было никакой Наланды." Сравнили. Да посмотрите, сколько среди представителей буддийских республик верующих во Христа. :Smilie:  



> Так шизотерики все равно придут, что бы им кто ни говорил.
> А у умных людей, эта фраза недоумение вызывает.
> Хотя стадионная подача Дхаммы, конечно, подразумевает такие оговорки.


У учеников Его Святейшества, даже не очень умных - не вызывает.  :Smilie:  Стадионная подача - говорите? А Вы знаете, что мудрость Учителя заключается в том, чтобы четко знать, кто перед ним и что ему полезно? Значит, в тот раз на стадионе было такого рода собрание. И вообще, перечитайте все выступление, думаю. Выхваченные куски без контекста могут странно звучать. Шизотерики, кстати, тоже живые существа. И мы многие хоть немного прошли через шизотерный период в поисках буддизма.



При мне на всех учениях Его Святейшество при всех калмыках и бурятах, и тувинцах и прочих верующих особенно подчеркивал, что надо обязательно копить два собрания - добродетели и знаний и быть буддистом 21 века. 

И вообще, ребята, тут есть разве что обсуждать? В условиях самсары и неведенья? Я рада только за два факта - что эта статья приводит личные высказывания конкретных людей. И лучше позволяет понять их. Не думаю, что журналистка за них что-то выдумала. Я видела много калмыков и бурят на учениях. Уверена, что кармическая расположенность и определенные способности к настоящему буддийскому подходу у них та же, что и других городах России и мира. И у них есть очень сильные стороны - глубочайшее почтение к учителям, искренняя вера - этого не отнимешь. И они практически многие сразу идут к Ело Ринпоче, если в Бурятии. Которого никто из Бурятии не гонит. Ура.

Тоесть, настоящими буддистами, хоть немного зародившими удрученность самсарой и хоть маленькое отречение, становятся ЕДИНИЦЫ. И надо еще присмотреться к самому себе, прежде, чем кого-то обличать.  

Простите за ИМХО, но я знаю буддистов сотнями лично, многих близко, много сталкиваюсь с новичками. Есть такие новички всех национальностей - которые прут пером буквально, только немного узнав о буддизме и становятся искренними и грамотными его последователями. Помогай им - мешай, они ИДУТ необратимо в нужном направлении, находят настоящих учителей и практикуют.

Так что было, конечно, интересно перечитать эту статью - буддизм глазами прессы, но, думаю, тратить время на ее обсасывание, когда и так все всем ясно - думаю, бесполезно. Просто помним, что вокруг самсара и в ее условиях свет Учения пробивается крайне скупо. И не слишком удивляемся чужому неведенью - у нас его у самих полно. Все, чем можно только хоть немного помочь - это самим стать примером благого и помогать людям культивировать благое, чтобы они могли собрать заслуги и встретиться с Учением правильно. А слишком долго возмущаться кем-то и говорить о нем нехорошо - явно заслуг не прибавит. Надо стараться понять - кто и почему поступает определенным образом. Про Аюшеева могу только сказать, что мы не можем быть на его месте и считать, что он там у себя ничего совершенно не понимает - тоже крен.

А если Итигелов является для кого-то святыней - нечего тут его изобличать. Оставьте свое мнение при себе.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.10.2012), Александр Кеосаян (05.10.2012), Фил (08.10.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

я вам смешное скажу, я неоднократно слышал что БТСР засылает соглядатаев на Учения Ело Ринпоче, что бы те записывали кто из монахов приходил получать посвящение, а потом им устраивают темную.
ещё один псевдо монах от БТСР недавно назвал ЕС Далай Ламу экстремистом, слышал я от людей что и аюшеев такое же говорил о ЕСДЛ, мол этот ДЛ экстремист выступающий против китая

----------

Фил (08.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Дорже, можно я перейду на Вашу личность? Простите, что не в личку. Я понимаю, что Вы теперь у нас, вероятно, вошли в высокую стадию безумного йогина, но будьте добры, пожалуйста, уберите гестапо из ника и не позволяйте себе некоторых вольностей на форуме. Уже в какой теме просто с удивлением читаю Ваши сообщения. Даже знаки препинания и большие буквы уже не удосуживаетесь вставлять, - что за распущенность?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.10.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

:Wink:  хорошо, только ради вас

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ради себя. Я за Вас переживаю.

----------


## Аурум

> Надо стараться понять - кто и почему поступает определенным образом. Про Аюшеева могу только сказать, что мы не можем быть на его месте и считать, что он там у себя ничего совершенно не понимает - тоже крен.


А никто и не говорит, что он, Аюшеев, ничего не понимает. И его прекрасно понятно! Он очень _чётко_ выразил свои мысли и по поводу интересующихся буддизмом, и по поводу буддизма тибетцев, которые дают посвящение и читают лекции в России, и по поводу неспособных понять буддизм русских.

----------


## Аньезка

Вообще, у многих буддистских учителей принято на такие вопросы отвечать, что каждый должен оставаться внутри своей традиционной конфессии. Я точно помню, что примерно так же говорил Далай-лама в одном интервью. Это стоит воспринимать скорее как посыл миру: "смотрите, мы, буддисты, не занимаемся миссионерством, мы неопасны для вашего социума". Понятно, что никто никого прогонять не будет)

----------

Пема Дролкар (05.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Даже знаки препинания и большие буквы уже не удосуживаетесь вставлять, - что за распущенность?


Это я просто со смартфона часто хожу... экран все же маловат да и набирать неудобно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А никто и не говорит, что он, Аюшеев, ничего не понимает. И его прекрасно понятно! Он очень _чётко_ выразил свои мысли и по поводу интересующихся буддизмом, и по поводу буддизма тибетцев, которые дают посвящение и читают лекции в России, и по поводу неспособных понять буддизм русских.


Не все так просто. Тем не менее, судя по статье - буддизму в Бурятии еще можно учиться. И русских учащихся туда еще допускают. Вы себе даже не можете представить, насколько можно вообще гайки закрутить. И никто этому не помешает.

К счастью, у того, у кого благая карма - есть выбор.

 А по поводу того, кто-что понимает - так это вообще постоянные бодания любых буддистов, к примеру тут, на БФ :Smilie:  В таких случаях надо вообще придерживаться буддийской этики, понимать самсару и как проявляется неведенье.

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Это стоит воспринимать скорее как посыл миру: "смотрите, мы, буддисты, не занимаемся миссионерством, мы неопасны для вашего социума".


Миссионе́рство (от лат. missio — посылка, поручение) — одна из форм деятельности религиозных организаций, имеющая целью обращение неверующих или представителей иных религий.

37 практик Бодхисаттвы
"Снискав исполненный даров и не имеющий изъянов, 
Челнок столь редкого в миру людей рождения, 
*Себя и всех существ из океана 
Сансары возжелай освобождения.* 
Без отвлечений ум дисциплинируй, 
Не замечая смену дня и ночи, 
Внимай, осознавай и медитируй — 
Так поступает сын Победоносных."

Освобождать из Сансары следует при помощи Дхармы, следовательно миссионерской деятельности в том или ином виде не избежать. Думаю, что вы не точно понимаете слова Далай-ламы.




> А если Итигелов является для кого-то святыней - нечего тут его изобличать. Оставьте свое мнение при себе.


Большое спасибо за все ваше сообщение.

----------


## Аньезка

Да нет, Александр, это у вас странное понимание фразы "возжелай освобождения". мягко говоря)

----------

Падма Осел (06.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Зато вы, вместо обсуждения вопроса, перешли на обсуждение личности. А по делу ничего не сказали. 
> Вы можете ответить на простой вопрос: что столь хорошего (однозначно хорошего) стелал Итигелов, .


Соблюдал обеты, например. А это однозначно хорошо. Верно?

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Да нет, Александр, это у вас странное понимание фразы "возжелай освобождения". мягко говоря)


Может быть и так, а может быть и нет. Буду благодарен вам, если вы в дальнейшем будете подкреплять подобные заявления хоть какими-то аргументами.




> Соблюдал обеты, например. А это однозначно хорошо. Верно?


 :Smilie:  :Kiss:  Ловко! Какой неожиданный поворот! :Wink:

----------


## Echo

> Может быть и так, а может быть и нет. Буду благодарен вам, если вы в дальнейшем будете подкреплять подобные заявления хоть какими-то аргументами.


2 символа



> Мудрый сказал, что все это —
> [Порождение] порочного ума.
> И потому во всех трех мирах,
> Кроме ума65, нечего опасаться.
> 
> *Допустим, что парамита даяния66 заключается в том,
> Чтобы избавить существ от нищеты.
> Однако мир по-прежнему беден.
> Зачем же тогда упражнялись в ней
> ...

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (06.10.2012), Сергей Ч (06.10.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

"Помысел об отказе [от пагубного]"
и
"Себя и всех существ из океана 
 Сансары возжелай освобождения."
-разные помыслы

Пусть каждый разьясняет свои сообщения сам, вы не против? Я надеюсь, что Аньезке комментаторы не нужны.

----------


## Echo

> "Помысел об отказе [от пагубного]"
> и
> "Себя и всех существ из океана
> Сансары возжелай освобождения."
> -разные помыслы


Я специально привел полный отрывок для пояснения.



> Пусть каждый разьясняет свои сообщения сам, вы не против? Я надеюсь, что Аньезке комментаторы не нужны.


Александр Кеосаян, вы же понимаете что мне, равным образом, не нужны советчики))

----------


## Dron

> Александр Кеосаян, вы же понимаете что мне, равным образом, не нужны советчики))


А что вам нужно?

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Я специально привел полный отрывок для пояснения.
> Александр Кеосаян, вы же понимаете что мне, равным образом, не нужны советчики))


Спасибо за то, что для более ясного варажения своего мнения дополнительно выделили текст. Я понял с первого раза. Мог бы объяснить как понял и попытаться опровергнуть, но не буду этого делать. У меня был вопрос именно к Аньезке. Рефери нам не нужны, тем более спорить я ни с кем не собираюсь.




> А что вам нужно?


Мудрости, доброты побольше и избавления от причин страданий конечно! :Smilie: 
Мне действительно очень понравились ваши слова, без всякого подвоха:



> Соблюдал обеты, например. А это однозначно хорошо. Верно?


а вопроса вашего ко мне я не понял.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Соблюдал обеты, например. А это однозначно хорошо. Верно?


очень походит на адептов культа неназываемого... они вобще так то все правильно делают, все обеты четко блюдут... там у них вобще нету таких отморозков типо меня, вот  только идут они путем мары

ничего личного, но я не хочу что бы поклонялись мумии, вместо Господа Татхагаты
или давайте в каждом городке откопаем на кладбище по трупику, а они часто консервируются без разложения (как человек занимавшийся серьезно археологией это знаю), посадим их в прозрачную пластиковую коробку, водрузим на трон и будет у нас зашибись какой буддизм
меня вобще тошнит от этой истерии вокруг трупа не разложившегося монаха.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

меня тошнит, от монаха который я знаю был весьма хорошим и чутким человеком, став хамбо трансформировался в нечто ужасное
по своей природе то, он был очень хороший человек... это я знаю, но то во что он превратился за последние 15 лет не имеет ничего  общего с тем замечательным веселым Дамбой

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Дорже, Вас опять несет.

----------

Тао (07.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> очень походит на адептов культа неназываемого... они вобще так то все правильно делают, все обеты четко блюдут... там у них вобще нету таких отморозков типо меня, вот  только идут они путем мары


Не надо сгущать краски. Обеты дадут свой плоды, кто бы ты ни был. И тантрический момент тоже даст плоды. В итоге будет горько сладкий компот.





> меня вобще тошнит от этой истерии вокруг трупа не разложившегося монаха.


Ну, воспользуйтесь пакетом из плотной бумаги. Труп просто частный случай заданной товарищу программы.

----------


## Аньезка

> Может быть и так, а может быть и нет. Буду благодарен вам, если вы в дальнейшем будете подкреплять подобные заявления хоть какими-то аргументами.


Мой аргумент - русский язык. Вы же им вроде владеете?
Желать всем освобождения и заниматься миссионерством - суть вещи разные.
Кстати, если чрезмерно навязывать свои взгляды, можно и отвращение к Учению Будды породить у существ.

----------

Kit (06.10.2012), Падма Осел (06.10.2012), Тао (07.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.10.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Мой аргумент - русский язык. Вы же им вроде владеете?


Такие подколки к сожалению встречаются на каждом шагу на форуме. Они совершенно меня не удивляют, но я надеялся на другую реакцию от вас. 




> Кстати, если чрезмерно навязывать свои взгляды, можно и отвращение к Учению Будды породить у существ.


Это мне совершенно очевидно, но я ни слова не написал и не думал про чрезмерное навязывание взглядов.
Я понял вашу точку зрения.

----------


## Германн

> А по моему, ключевое слово - "лучше всего оставаться в рамках своей собственной религиозной традиции"


В этих словах глубокий смысл. На самом деле, большинство буддистов-неофитов и не покидает систему общепринятых взглядов. Люди продолжают верить в Бога, измышляя его в Дхармакае, Татхагатагарбхе - или продолжают оставаться советскими атеистами-материалистами, ожидающими конечного небытия.
И эти вещи, каждая из которых хороша на своём месте, привносятся в Дхарму. Так можно и в ад ненароком попасть. Поэтому, "лучше всего оставаться в рамках своей собственной религиозной традиции".

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.10.2012), Kit (06.10.2012), Фил (08.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.10.2012)

----------


## Kit

> Желать всем освобождения и заниматься миссионерством - суть вещи разные.


Прямое, грубое миссионерство, не реализованных существ это безусловно очень опасное занятие.
Но с другой стороны как же иначе выражается самая высокая цель Бодхисаттв если не приведением существ к Дхарме? А практика Дхармы соответственно приведет их к освобождению.
Я например сам встретился с буддизмом через одного человека, который мне о нем рассказал, причем я его об этом не просил. 
Конечно он сделал это очень тонко и мудро (я уже сейчас это понимаю), что, по началу, я и не заподозрил его скрытой заинтересованности привести меня к Дхарме.

----------


## Аньезка

> Прямое, грубое миссионерство, не реализованных существ это безусловно очень опасное занятие.
> Но с другой стороны как же иначе выражается самая высокая цель Бодхисаттв если не приведением существ к Дхарме? А практика Дхармы соответственно приведет их к освобождению.
> Я например сам встретился с буддизмом через одного человека, который мне о нем рассказал, причем я его об этом не просил. 
> Конечно он сделал это очень тонко и мудро (я уже сейчас это понимаю), что, по началу, я и не заподозрил его скрытой заинтересованности привести меня к Дхарме.


Китоку, чтобы человек пришел к серьезной практике буддизма в этой жизни, ему, как правило, требуются определенные причины для этого - семена, посеянные в прошлых рождениях. Скорее всего, они у Вас были. Но если начать ходить по квартирам вроде "Свидетелей Иеговых" вряд ли результат будет, как с Вашим другом и Вами. Проще говоря, если человек готов к Учению, он к нему придет. Может быть даже и сам отыщет, благо буддизм известное вероучение, достаточно лишь проявить минимальную заинтересованность.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (07.10.2012), Богдан Б (08.10.2012), Джигме (07.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (06.10.2012), Сергей Ч (06.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Китоку, может, Вы не в курсе, но в буддизме обычно без просьбы не учат. За редким исключением. Так что миссионерство в буддизме не приветствуется. 

Можно косвенно помогать людям следовать благому, но если человек не проявляет сам интереса к Учению и не старается больше о нем узнать - ему ничего не навязывают, потому что это бесполезно - он все равно не будет заниматься буддизмом. Не накопил достаточно благих заслуг.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (07.10.2012), Аньезка (06.10.2012), Иван Денисов (07.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Но если начать ходить по квартирам вроде "Свидетелей Иеговых"


Вот вы явно недооцениваете эти зондеркоманды. Ходят парами.
Реальный опыт:
Звонок в домофон. Кто то хочет принести мне drops of wisdom. Такому я всегда рад. Жму кнопку.
На пороге- дама под 60, и чел под 35.
Проходите, говорю, давайте поимеем кой-какую теологическую дискуссию.
Пара волшебных связных от самизнаетекого просачивается в бункер.
Гости последовательно отказываются от поесть и от попить тоже. Дискурс происходит.
Две детали: 
1) После окончания дискуссии я вежливо спросил мадам почему она вышагивает в моем бункере в уличной обуви. Она извиняется. По тону, и прочей невербальности я понимаю, что она на самом деле не извиняется, и даже, возможно, считает меня очередной пешкой в своей вселенской игре.
2) Смотря одним глазом в компьютер, на форум, а другим - на гостей, спрашиваю, а запрещает ли самизнаете кто любовь. 
Ответ отрицательный. Не запрещает.
То есть, продолжаю мысль, вы могли бы быть любовниками и могли бы свободно и радостно ходить (специфический рел. термин) пред взором самизнаетекого? 
Мадам сразу (вот прям сразу, то есть, реально быстро) отвечает- да. Ошарашенный спутник нехотя мемлит, что, "вроде да, могли".
Далее рассказ обрывается, потому что гости ушли.

----------

Echo (07.10.2012), Иван Денисов (07.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Слишком долго :Smilie:  Я иногда, когда в день звонят уже пятый раз в домофон, дурным голосом с иностранным коверканием итальянского языка говорю, что я филиппинка, твоя-мая не панимай, и хозяйки нет дома :Smilie:  Но это теперь не работает, они со мной пытаются говорить по-филиппински :Smilie:  А поскольку врать нехорошо - все-таки прямо говорю, что буддистка и не верю в Бога-Творца. И говорю, что никогда не стану Свидетельницей Иеговы. Пусть не тратят свое время зря. Мне всегда так удивительно, что они выходят на задание с такой твердой установкой наловить улова. И верят же в это. Но на самом деле они также стараются людей побогаче совратить - организация далеко не бедная....

Тут был также курьезный случай, когда к моему геше они пришли - он думал, - по буддийским вопросам, потому что к нему как раз собирались незнакомые буддисты придти. Ну, стал с ними говорить, а они его пытались освидетельствовать тоже :Smilie: 

Короче, как раз буддизм мне этим сразу понравился - никто меня никуда не тянул. И денег не клянчил.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (07.10.2012), Иван Денисов (07.10.2012), Пема Ванчук (08.10.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> спрашиваю, а запрещает ли самизнаете кто любовь. 
> Ответ отрицательный. Не запрещает.
> То есть, продолжаю мысль, вы могли бы быть любовниками и могли бы свободно и радостно ходить (специфический рел. термин) пред взором самизнаетекого? 
> Мадам сразу (вот прям сразу, то есть, реально быстро) отвечает- да. Ошарашенный спутник нехотя мемлит, что, "вроде да, могли".
> Далее рассказ обрывается, потому что гости ушли.


Катарсис. Пусть думают. Может придут к каким-то интересным выводам.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Но это теперь не работает, они со мной пытаются говорить по-филиппински


А они вас, любимая вы наша, взяли на карандаш и отрабатывают поставленный план, вобщем вы у них теперь в статистике.

----------

